# Berkey Water Weird Smell?



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I ran a bunch of water through my Berkey and filled up some jugs to store. A few months later, we took some camping and two of the three gallons smelled like pee...so much that I thought someone actually had peed in them.

Fast forward to a few weeks ago and I had filtered water in the Berkey that was about a week old. Go to take a drink, and there's that smell again!

I'm becoming concerned about the safety of my Berkey water for this and other reasons. What would cause it to smell like that?


----------



## CortneyT (Sep 8, 2021)

Did you ever find out the issue? We just noticed this with our Berkey after new filters.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I did an internet search and was surprised at the results. Many having similar problems. I will do the red dye test and if I can locate a lab, will have tests done. After reading others problems, I may stop using mine.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

How long have you had your system and how often is it used? The reason I ask is we’ve had our Crown Berkey for several years and use it daily, generally cycling the full reservoir over the course of a couple days. I’ve wanted to get some extra filters but if they’re having issues with new ones then I’ll just stick with using 4.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

IggyThump said:


> How long have you had your system and how often is it used? The reason I ask is we’ve had our Crown Berkey for several years and use it daily, generally cycling the full reservoir over the course of a couple days. I’ve wanted to get some extra filters but if they’re having issues with new ones then I’ll just stick with using 4.


We have 2 Big Berkey's that are used daily. The tanks are filled daily and no issues here.


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

We also have a Big Berkey that gets cycled at least daily. No issues here.


----------

